# Interview with a Coyote



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

This is funny as hell.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM98lrMP ... re=related


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

doesn't seem to work for me


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

You have to click the link to to go youtube to be able to watch it. It's alright, I guess..


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

okay thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would have to say that the script is good. The voice over is annoying. If they want it to sound like an old coyote who has experienced a lot they should use an older man's voice. I'm thinking something like Johnny Cash or Clint Eastwood. I cringed just listening to the whole 3 minutes with that voice!!! :x


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

i just liked the dog on a rope part.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

i just liked the dog on a rope part.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY0xp5YhtyA&NR=1


What are these guys?? A couple PETA freaks releaseing a bobcat from a trap? That would be worth a butt whooping. :eyeroll:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol not sure messin with kitty instead of sasquach


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

kitty sounds mad


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

maybe kitty was out of season.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

How about this bow hunter? Great shot!


----------

